# Uploading pictures?



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm trying to upload a few pictures on this site as i'm trying to sell a few bits and pieces but they won't upload because the files are to big.I've uploaded fairly complex images before and had no problem but for some reason a simple picture of a guitar,PS3 and a few games won't.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

AleisterCrowley said:


> I'm trying to upload a few pictures on this site as i'm trying to sell a few bits and pieces but they won't upload because the files are to big.I've uploaded fairly complex images before and had no problem but for some reason a simple picture of a guitar,PS3 and a few games won't.


Are they hosted on a website or from pc? I have trouble with using ones off hosted sites sometimes


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

use photobucket.com


----------



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Are they hosted on a website or from pc? I have trouble with using ones off hosted sites sometimes


I took them with my camera put them on my computer and tried to post from my pictures.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

AleisterCrowley said:


> they won't upload because the files are to big.


Resize them first?


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

Host them off site then use the URL function on here, but uncheck the box that asks if you want the site to host it here.


----------



## potter3 (Nov 9, 2013)

you can make it less by using photoshop.. like that !

Or using any photo host Like .. "photobucket.com"


----------



## zeevolution (Aug 24, 2013)

im trying to upload to my album but site keeps saying cannot add photo to site. ive tried doing smaller files and it still doesnt upload. this getting addressed?


----------

